# where does your betta sleep?



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

charlie usually sleeps just floating out in the open near the surface but last night i went to check on him and i couldn't find him. eventually i found him asleep on top of his heater leaning against the cord. he was milliliters from the top of the water. i kept an eye on him and when i went to bed about 2 hours later he was still there. i thought that was so cute. i wanted to take a picture but i don't have a camera with night vision  he hasn't been there yet tonight though.


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

My male betta sleeps very close to the heater only a few millimeters away from it too, and sometimes he sleeps near plants but barely does now. Unlike my females they spend most of their time sleeping in or next to plants


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

He likes sleeping in his betta floating log hehe


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Raku likes to sleep either near his heater or in his log. Molly on the other hand likes to sleep inside her dragon decoration >.<


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

one of my boys sleeps on the thermometer.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Perseus always sleeps behind his heater near the top of the tank at night . There has been a couple of times he has slept next to his floating log for his daily nap


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

Mushu sleeps on the ground next to his heater and fake plant. Even though he has a leaf hammock and everything lol :roll:


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I have no idea, I cover my tanks. I don't know what's going on in there after lights out.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Mine like to sleep above the heater resting on the outflow grate.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Alexander likes to tuck himself deep into the floating water sprite. It's so cute! I like to lift the cover late at night and look whee he's sleeping this time. Sometimes he's so deep into the water sprite, you can only see him from the top.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

So, he tore up his fins really badly (lost his dorsal) and I put him in his QT while I tear down his winter tank to find out what happened. He's been sleeping a lot and I keep his tank covered as much as I can, but I'm worried so I keep peeking in on him and caught this gem.

And that's not him swimming, that's him sleeping hanging off the cabomba.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

aw how cute!!


----------



## MeredithNa (Oct 13, 2014)

Mine has fallen in love with his thermometer. Even when he's awake he still hangs around it. I gave him 20L to swim around and all he uses is about 3 of them. Thanks mate.

My other one doesn't sleep in any particular place. But as soon as he wakes up, he's looking for me. So I'm not sure if he is asleep or doesn't realise I'm sitting there. He never stops moving. It is painful trying to get a photo of him. Sometimes I wonder if he sleeps at all.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Haha, I also wonder if my guy sleeps. He's like me I guess....no sleep needed. He's pretty constantly on the move.

He will get still at the bottom of his tank for a little bit cuddled up against his marimo ball from time to time, but he doesn't stay there particularly long...


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

All of mine sleep in their craft mesh hammocks, and Starbuck alternates from hammock to floating tube.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Mine likes to snuggle up to my ceramic Oshawott. 








(Blurry phone picture because I had to zoom. Didn't want to wake him up.)

I love that their colors even match lol

He sleeps on it every night. He's a big nerd just like me. Makes me proud.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

aww thats so cute!


----------



## Caroline99 (Jan 1, 2015)

Steve used to sleep in his log tunnel thing, but recently, he's more comfortable near the heater. Loki the snail is usually in the other tunnel or clinging next to the plant.


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

Little Zoom sleep in his mug, or the hammock. Little Rosie sleeps near/on the thermometer, and Lady Iris enjoys sleeping near/on the heater.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine sleeps on the sponge over the filter intake and on a pink silk plant that goes up to the surface. He might also sleep in the purple silk plant, but he swims over to see me before I can see where he is.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

2.0 always snuggles in his hygro willows.


----------



## Seattlelynne (Jan 5, 2015)

My little guy likes to sleep behind an ornament in his tank! Sometimes he will sleep out in the open, but that is rarely.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Mine likes to sleep between the heater and tank glass


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've noticed Mr. Fish sleeping in open areas where we usually plays since I got the new fish. I've never seen Mrs. Fish sleep, but her tank has a lot more plants that screen her from view when she's not at the glass.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Bubbles loves her plant and I usually catch her sleeping in a little area that the plant makes.


----------



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

Freckles sleeps in the new silk plant I got her. She never flared till I added it. 
If I last had her while she's resting in that plant she'll swim at me gills blazing!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Lately I got a bamboo plant, kind of regretting it since I didn't know they're not supposed to be in water, but I have it in there anyways with the bulb and most the leaves out of the water.

Well, lately Alexander's been sleeping in between the side of the tank and the bamboo leaf, which is so cute! I get a full view of him sleeping. He also sometimes sleeps between behind the leaf and the water sprite behind that leaf, which makes it look like he's in bed (^_^).

He still sleeps various places throughout the water sprite, the bamboo leaf is just an new option to where he can sleep.


----------



## LyraDove (Feb 22, 2013)

My fish Mars has a 'house' -- a demi-tasse cup that's broken, with no bottom and about a third of the cup's body missing. I carefully filed all the edges with an emery board to be sure there are no rough spots. It's like a tiny quanssett hut, and while he doesn't go in it during the day, he parks himself in there every night. It's so cute seeing him in the morning with just his little nose poking out!


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Alpha loves to sleep in his brightly-colored silk plants for camouflage. He also sleeps near his heater or just leaning on the outside of his betta cave.


----------

